# Finally got something off my mind



## Cing.84 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have been reading this forum for a while now and I made a decision. I am not going to go into what happened but I have always felt that I should “expose” someone. I just didn’t know ‘how’ I would do it. Well, I decided and I have notified her supervisor about what happened on company time. It happened years ago and I chose to R with my husband and so far I have not regretted my decision. I am glad that I have read things on this forum and was finally able to come to a decision, the right decision for me. It felt good to do it and I FEEL GREAT!!!:grin2:


----------



## frustratedinphx (Dec 29, 2007)

Be careful it won’t come back to bite him or you. It might feel good now, but what did you risk for the satisfaction?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I hope they did something serious. Because you likely cost them their job, or possibly their career. Your wording sounds like spite or self-righteousness, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

OK so why bother after all this time? Did you expose him as well? Are you sure this wasn't vengeance and spite and bitterness?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Cing.84 said:


> I have been reading this forum for a while now and I made a decision. I am not going to go into what happened but I have always felt that I should “expose” someone. I just didn’t know ‘how’ I would do it. Well, I decided and I have notified her supervisor about what happened on company time. It happened years ago and I chose to R with my husband and so far I have not regretted my decision. I am glad that I have read things on this forum and was finally able to come to a decision, the right decision for me. It felt good to do it and I FEEL GREAT!!!:grin2:


To be clear, they (i.e. your husband and OW) don’t work together any more, right?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't have recommended that but you did it so let go and move on.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

Give the forum more information Cing so they can help with any damage control if needed


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Cing.84 said:


> I have been reading this forum for a while now and I made a decision. I am not going to go into what happened but I have always felt that I should “expose” someone. I just didn’t know ‘how’ I would do it. Well, I decided and I have notified her supervisor about what happened on company time. It happened years ago and I chose to R with my husband and so far I have not regretted my decision. I am glad that I have read things on this forum and was finally able to come to a decision, the right decision for me. It felt good to do it and I FEEL GREAT!!!:grin2:


They say revenge is best served cold but be careful with wanting to get revenge. If you are exposing her to her husband and relieving him of a lifetime of pain, great! But will this have impact on your H?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Guys I think the warnings are a bit late on this. Seriously warning someone about not doing something after they have already done it seems a bit backwards... Just saying. Cing.84 I hope whatever the result you and H need.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

Cing.84 said:


> I have been reading this forum for a while now and I made a decision. I am not going to go into what happened but I have always felt that I should “expose” someone. I just didn’t know ‘how’ I would do it. Well, I decided and I have notified her supervisor about what happened on company time. It happened years ago and I chose to R with my husband and so far I have not regretted my decision. I am glad that I have read things on this forum and was finally able to come to a decision, the right decision for me. It felt good to do it and I FEEL GREAT!!!:grin2:


Why do this now?

Do they still work there?


----------



## Cing.84 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi

They no longer work together. My spouse knows about my decision and helped me do what I needed to do. I did not make the decision based from spite, bitterness, self-righteousness or revenge. I did what needed to be done to continuing moving on. Thanks for listening to me.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

Cing.84 said:


> Hi
> 
> They no longer work together. My spouse knows about my decision and helped me do what I needed to do. I did not make the decision based from spite, bitterness, self-righteousness or revenge. I did what needed to be done to continuing moving on. Thanks for listening to me.


Vague answers never do. They no longer work together does not indicate
whether one or both of left.

Why make us grill you like a senate hearing to get the truth. You are being worse
than a WS trickle truthing.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cing.84 said:


> Hi
> 
> They no longer work together. My spouse knows about my decision and helped me do what I needed to do. I did not make the decision based from spite, bitterness, self-righteousness or revenge. I did what needed to be done to continuing moving on. Thanks for listening to me.


 So you had to hurt someone after all this time to make you feel better????
Your husband agreed to this even though he was just as guilty? How would you have felt if the OW's husband reported your husband and he lost his job? Sorry but this is done out of the desire for vengeance and spite. No good will have been achieved over something that happened so long ago. I am amazed that your husband thought this was the right thing to do.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Actually the person who NEEDED to be told of the affair was the OW Husband/boyfriend/SO. Did you tell them?


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

Glad the company knows that there were shenanigans going on, even if it was years ago. If she is messing with other married men then it's good this has been put on their radar. 

We don't know the whole story, and more information is needed but based on the little she has shared, if this helps the OP recover then good for her. When cheaters don't pay the consequences for their actions, there is an imbalance in the universe. The OP isn't waiting for the Karma Bus to roll over on the OW on its own. 

Hopefully, she can now put the past behind her so long has her FWH doesn't stray again.


----------

